# HD DVRs, Receivers and R22: 0x062C (Winter 2013) Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=210832

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The first thing I noticed today was I lost my custom guide.
It was simply gone and the setup showed "setup custom guide" as if I'd never done it. 

The second thing I noticed was changing channels now only takes one second longer than my TV takes for OTA channels.
WooHoo for those that use native on.

720p to 1080i or back used to take 8 secs. :eek2:


----------



## kenmoo (Oct 3, 2006)

Got 0x62c early am this morning on HR20-700 in Northern CA. Playlist was totally gone until I did a reboot. Now it's back but very slow to refresh after deleting a watched program.


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Channel changing seems to be faster (native on).

But the big plus for me is that the DirecTV Subtitles feature is now working properly. Before, the letters were intermittently being cut off vertically making subtitles illegible until channel was changed and changed back.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

One problem I've noticed on the last 3 or 4 NRs is if I do several 30 second skip operations too fast, it will skip to the end of the recorded show or to live on a live broadcast. I have other ways to skip to the end. A 30 second skip should never skip to the end of a recording.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Hold down the 30 second slip / skip and it jumps to the end of the program has been in place for several years.
The opposite key direction will do the reverse.
Holding down the FF key will jump to a tick mark.

If you press the skip / slip key fast enough I can see where it could interpret this the same as holding it down.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Hold down the 30 second slip / skip and it jumps to the end of the program has been in place for several years.
> The opposite key direction will do the reverse.
> Holding down the FF key will jump to a tick mark.
> 
> If you press the skip / slip key fast enough I can see where it could interpret this the same as holding it down.


I normally pause about 1 second between skip button presses. Until recently, I would never skip to the end. Now I pause 2 to 3 seconds between button presses and sometimes it will skip to the end even with that much delay. An option to turn off skip to end with the 30 second skip would be nice.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bpratt said:


> I normally pause about 1 second between skip button presses. Until recently, I would never skip to the end. Now I pause 2 to 3 seconds between button presses and sometimes it will skip to the end even with that much delay. An option to turn off skip to end with the 30 second skip would be nice.


Can you try another remote and see if "maybe" the button is sticking ?

Some problems that appear to be the remote are actually the receiver and a Menu, Reset of the receiver usually fixes them.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Hold down the 30 second slip / skip and it jumps to the end of the program has been in place for several years.
> The opposite key direction will do the reverse.
> Holding down the FF key will jump to a tick mark.
> 
> If you press the skip / slip key fast enough I can see where it could interpret this the same as holding it down.


you can also start fast forward and then hit the 30 second button and it will skip to the next tick.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Can you try another remote and see if "maybe" the button is sticking ?
> 
> Some problems that appear to be the remote are actually the receiver and a Menu, Reset of the receiver usually fixes them.


The problem is happening on both of my HR21-700s and has happened with 3 different remotes.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bjdotson said:


> you can also start fast forward and then hit the 30 second button and it will skip to the next tick.


Learn something every day.
Thanks


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bpratt said:


> The problem is happening on both of my HR21-700s and has happened with 3 different remotes.


Dis you try to reset one of the receivers.
I just hit the skip / slip button 20 fast times in a row and it did them all and did not jump to the end of the program / progress bar.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Dis you try to reset one of the receivers.
> I just hit the skip / slip button 20 fast times in a row and it did them all and did not jump to the end of the program / progress bar.


OK, I reset one of my recievers and tried again hitting the skip 30 second button quickly about 10 times. It took 5 tries, but once again it skipped to the end of the recorded program. I know this problem has existed forever, but it is much worse on the last 3 or 4 NRs.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

bpratt said:


> OK, I reset one of my recievers and tried again hitting the skip 30 second button quickly about 10 times. It took 5 tries, but once again it skipped to the end of the recorded program. I know this problem has existed forever, but it is much worse on the last 3 or 4 NRs.


At least it took 5 tries to make it do it. Is that improved from before the reset ?

Did you get new software last night ? Another poster in Utah did get the 62c version.

Edit: I now see the new version of software listed in your signature.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm still on 5xd2 and get this skip to end issue on occasion myself. So it seems it isn't peculiar to this update.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I normally pause about 1 second between skip button presses. Until recently, I would never skip to the end. Now I pause 2 to 3 seconds between button presses and sometimes it will skip to the end even with that much delay. An option to turn off skip to end with the 30 second skip would be nice.


An option to return to previous firmware action of the buttons would be better!

I have the exact same thing on 2 DirecTV remotes and on my programmable remote. It NEVER did this before this week. It's very bothersome when scrolling the Program Guide and Search also! It's not the remotes nor the way I'm suddenly using them.

With the update I have not lost anything--my playlists are complete, etc.

The response from a remote is noticeably faster--a HUGE plus


----------



## georgetv (Dec 2, 2012)

is there a post where it explains differences in versions of receivers...
I have H25 H23 H24 H21 and so on... would like to know thanks


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received software version 62c five days ago and now have seen a new problem. I record the show "Sunday Morning" on CBS every Sunday and have for several years now. This morning when I went to play it, I noticed there were 2 Sunday Mornings recording. I watched one of them and deleted it and then started watching the second recording which was exactly the same as the first one. Same date, same time, same length, same recording, same channel.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

georgetv said:


> is there a post where it explains differences in versions of receivers...
> I have H25 H23 H24 H21 and so on... would like to know thanks


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200024

Click on DirecTV DVR / Tivo FAQ.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

seems more responsive than the last release


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Woke up this morning to find my front panel lights were not working on my HR20-700. No power light, no blue ring, no resolution light, and no record light. Everything else seems to be working fine. Checked and saw I got the update. Did a menu reset and lights are back on.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Woke up to see that the update had arrived overnight on my HR20-700. Lots of strange things happened:

1. When I first turned on TV and receiver, it was on channel 206, which is where it was when turned off the night before. This is unusual, as after an update the channel is usually on 200 (or maybe 201?). After several seconds, and without my pressing anything on remote, channel changed all by itself to 10 (my local NBC). This channel was recording at the time (which I had set up previously). I tried to start double play, I got the banner message saying to press down again, but when I did, I got the "flash" but no channel change and no double play. 
2. After failing to start double play, I attempted to bring up the guide. The grid came up, with PIG, but no guide data. I waited several seconds (30+) and data never populated.
3. Tried to bring up playlist, same result - PIG but no data, even though it did show my correct free percentage. 
4. Tried to do a menu reset. The unit responded to the remote and the "restart receiver" flashed when I pressed it, but it did not bring up the next screen (where you have to press the dash).
5. Did a RBR, it hung for a long time on blue receiver self-check screen, the longest I can ever remember, several minutes. I was very worried that it wouldn't reboot, but it finally did, and it flew through the the rest of the reboot, fastest I can remember for going through the two receiving satellite screens. When it fully rebooted, it resumed recording on channel 10. I again tried to start double play, and it worked, and went to 201. Tried to change channel using QuickTune, and the overlay looked funny, the channel numbers were cut off at the bottom. When I chose one of the channels (209), it bonged and told me "channel not available." I then brought up the guide, which also looked funny, it looked like it was SD, text was larger and not as clear as usual. Chose 209, and the channel changed.

After that, things started working normally. QuickTune overlay now looks normal, as does the guide. Double play is working again. I have never had these kinds of issues after an update. Before the update, the receiver had become very slow to respond to remote. I was clearing NVRAM weekly, which would help, but only for a day or so. BTW, I recently tried tuning to channel 1 for over 60 seconds without doing the red, red, blue, blue, etc. sequence, as suggested by VOS on another thread. Just tuning to channel 1 did not speed up the unit, but clearing NVRAM (on channel 1) did speed up the unit every single time, albeit temporarily.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My symptoms and fixes were the same as eileen22's. Oddly, only one of my two HR20s that received the update went bonkers. The other was not affected.


----------



## RussBarr (Sep 20, 2010)

I received firmware 62c at 3:38am December 4. My HR20/700 receiver never rebooted. Front panel was dark buttons did nothing. Reset started the Boot but it never made it to Self Test it just kept rebooting over and over. I have a LIANLI EX-20 RAID box connected with one 2TB drive. It was working fine in 5d2 version. I disconnected the RAID box and the receiver restarted OK. Reconnecting RAID that uses Silicon Image SIL5744 RAID controller resulted in the failed boot. Removing the 2TB drive and connecting it directly to the external ESADA connector resulted in a successful reboot but the drive needed to be reformatted since it was no longer under the SteelvVine storage Processor control resulting in the loss of all recorded movies. It looks to me like the LINUX version that was used to build firmware version 62c is not compatible with SIL5744 Storage Processor.


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

My HR20-700 received the update shortly before 4am today. When I got home from work just a while ago, I found the list of recorded content to be empty. The rows for the show titles were there, but no text. The disk space bar at the bottom showed 40% free, which is about what it was last time I looked. I scrolled down the phantom list of recordings, and that produced garbage ASCII characters in random spots.

So I exited out of there to find that the guide wouldn't come up. Info brought the banner up, but didn't fill in any text.

The red button fixed it, and the recorded content is still there. First time I've seen an update do that.

Funny that the release notes say the update is for "stability". That's off to a fine start. 

I wish we could opt out of updates. I don't need the DVR to do anything more than it already does.


I guess that's similar to what eileen22 saw. The acronyms scared me away.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

eileen22 said:


> Woke up to see that the update had arrived overnight on my HR20-700. Lots of strange things happened:
> 
> 1. When I first turned on TV and receiver, it was on channel 206, which is where it was when turned off the night before. This is unusual, as after an update the channel is usually on 200 (or maybe 201?). After several seconds, and without my pressing anything on remote, channel changed all by itself to 10 (my local NBC). This channel was recording at the time (which I had set up previously). I tried to start double play, I got the banner message saying to press down again, but when I did, I got the "flash" but no channel change and no double play.
> 2. After failing to start double play, I attempted to bring up the guide. The grid came up, with PIG, but no guide data. I waited several seconds (30+) and data never populated.
> ...


I had essentially these symptoms with the following additional symptoms (which, perhaps, eileen22 simply didn't try):


No "trick play" function (FF, Rew, Pause) would work.
None of the number keys on the remote did anything, which means no direct tuning to a channel, and since the grid guide would not populate, and the channel couldn't be changed that way, the only way to change the channel was the channel up/down button. A long process! So, essentially the unit was left as a non-DVR receiver with only a channel up/down control!

My HR20-700 and my HR20-100 had exactly the same symptoms. The HR20-700 spontaneously rebooted itself after leaving it on the unpopulated Playlist (or guide, I don't remember) until it timed out. The time out caused a reboot.

I rebooted the HR20-100 via the menu (which eileen22 reported didn't work).

Both the '700s spontaneous reboot and the manual reboot of the '100 got the units working properly again. No setting or recordings appeared to be lost, but it seems they missed recordings that were supposed to be scheduled while they were in the messed-up state.

EDIT: AlexCF seems to have seen about the same thing too...

I also only discovered the HR20s' screwed up states when I got home from work.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

Received 62c around 3 AM today, HR20-100. Noticed that YouTube is now gone from Extras. I had never been able to get it to work anyway (see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209134) but I was surprised to see it gone. On a whim I tried starting TV Apps (don't think I've ever tried before), several times. Each time: "TV Apps is still initializing. Please try back later. (301)" Pandora works fine and Network Setup->Advanced Setup->Connect Now works fine (result code 88-962). "Network Services->Connect now" fails with "Unable to start Network Services (<301>)" (again, see the thread reference above).

Something else I noticed is that what is shown for "My DIRECTV" looks different. Or maybe it has been different for a while and I just use the List button so much that I haven't previously noticed. Blue rectangles in a 4x2 matrix, top row titled "What's on tonight?" and bottom row titled "You Might Like". Not sure how they are coming up with the "You Might Like" suggestions, but they need some work.


----------



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Exact same thing happened to me when I returned home from work to watch my favorite shows on my HR20-700.



AlexCF said:


> My HR20-700 received the update shortly before 4am today. When I got home from work just a while ago, I found the list of recorded content to be empty. The rows for the show titles were there, but no text. The disk space bar at the bottom showed 40% free, which is about what it was last time I looked. I scrolled down the phantom list of recordings, and that produced garbage ASCII characters in random spots.
> 
> So I exited out of there to find that the guide wouldn't come up. Info brought the banner up, but didn't fill in any text.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herzinger (Nov 28, 2007)

RussBarr said:


> I received firmware 62c at 3:38am December 4. My HR20/700 receiver never rebooted. Front panel was dark buttons did nothing. Reset started the Boot but it never made it to Self Test it just kept rebooting over and over. I have a LIANLI EX-20 RAID box connected with one 2TB drive. It was working fine in 5d2 version. I disconnected the RAID box and the receiver restarted OK. Reconnecting RAID that uses Silicon Image SIL5744 RAID controller resulted in the failed boot. Removing the 2TB drive and connecting it directly to the external ESADA connector resulted in a successful reboot but the drive needed to be reformatted since it was no longer under the SteelvVine storage Processor control resulting in the loss of all recorded movies. It looks to me like the LINUX version that was used to build firmware version 62c is not compatible with SIL5744 Storage Processor.


My two HR20-700s received 62C in the early hours of 12/4. One receiver that utilizes the internal hard drive is running OK.

My other HR20 which is connected to an external eSATA RAID-1 mirrored 2TB TenLab TenBox model TB00 will not boot. It was stuck in a rebooting loop displaying the "few seconds more..." screen and then restarting. As with RussBarr, when I disconnected the eSATA RAID box, my receiver booted on the internal drive fine. It updated the software as that internal drive had not been used for years. It seems to be running OK.

I agree with RussBarr that 0x062C seems to not be compatible with certain external drive enclosures. I'm not sure what storage processor the TenBox TB00 uses. Anything I can do? Hope this gets fixed soon...


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Another anomaly...Since the update pushing the yellow button on the HR20-700 that went bonkers brings up the Quick Tune box rather than the regular info bar.


----------



## mfr13 (Feb 4, 2007)

Skip to End

I am also experiencing the skip to end problem about 20% of the time unless I am very slow an deliberate when using multiple to skips to get past the 4 minutes of commercials
we get.


----------



## RussBarr (Sep 20, 2010)

If I had knew of the problem I could have connected the RAID box to a LINUX system and done a image copy to a bare drive and then used the bare drive in the 62c firmware receiver with a stand alone ESATA box. Even though the files are encrypted to a specific receiver the image copy would just copy all the data without knowing what it was and the new stand alone drive would have all the files the original RAID box had. Maybe the next person with this issue (if any) would know how to recover there files.

I do not believe DirecTV will address this problem since they say they do not support external drives.

I have already informed them of the issue and I could fell the person on the other end of the phone eyes glass over as I explained my RAID issue.

I am also posting on an old thread for ESATA external drives.

I would bet the farm that TenBox model TB00 uses a Silicon Image Seelvine RAID controller if not the SIL5744. This RAID controller does not require any special driver since it emulates a single disk drive it self. I have ran bench marks on it in RAID 0, RAID 1 and JBOD and there is very little additional latency from a bare SATA drive. There may be some additional latency after a drive reset as the Steevine controller determines what configuration and what drives are attached to it. My guess is that DirecTV or the LINUX OS has reduced the timeout to a point that the Steelvine controller does not have time to determine it state after a reset. They probably did this to try to reduce the latency on drive retries after a failed command.

You can take the wait and see attitude and hope DirecTV will fix this but I have seen different non RADI drives fail over time as new updates from DirecTV have been released. I think you only hope is to copy your RAID box on to stand alone drive using LINUX (Ubuntu) by installing the High performance file system that DirecTV uses. Since you are running RAID 1 you can remove one of your two drives from the RAID and it will still work. Put the removed drive in a 3.5" external eSATA enclosure priced at $20-$30 and attached it to the DirecTV receiver and it will reformat it and boot loosing all of the data on that drive. Remove the standalone drive from the receiver and attache the RAID box and standalone Drive to the LINUX system with two eSATA ports. Do an IMAGE copy from RAID to stand alone drive. Reinstall the stand alone drive to the receiver and all of your saved video should be there. Once you have it on the standalone drive you could buy a second enclosure and remove the remaining drive from the RAID box and have an additional 2TB drive storage for your second receiver. Let the second receiver reformat the drive do not do the image copy since the video files are encrypted to the original receiver and not valid on any other receiver.

I just put my 2TB drive from my RAID box into a Rosewill RX-358 V2 external enclosure. What a nice case for $30.00. It works fine. Maybe I will add two data drives and use my LIANLI EX-20 RAID box on my PC since I don't think I wil ever be able to use it on my DirecTV receiver again.

You can get additional help by searching how to add an external eSATA dive and copy the existing files from the internal drive to it.
this link may help you http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735
also look at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148760

Use XFSRestore, you will need to get on a Linux box that has the XFS file system installed with two eSATA ports.

You can still use your TenBox as a RAID on a PC by installing some DATA SATA drives in it instead of the DVR drives it currently has.

If this sounds like too much trouble there is still Ebay.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I forgot to mention that my HR20-700 that had all of the trouble upon receiving the recent update is connected to an eSata drive (1 TB I think). I've had it so long I don't even remember what brand it is, (WD maybe?), but it was on the recommended list and I got it at Best Buy. Anyway, I remember reading here that updates sometimes can cause these external drives to act funny, but this is the first of many updates over the years that ever gave me trouble. It does seem like most of the issues with this update are with external drives. Since the update and RBR, I have had no problems, and the receiver is definitely more responsive than before the update.


----------



## RussBarr (Sep 20, 2010)

Tubaman-Z said:


> Received 62c around 3 AM today, HR20-100. Noticed that YouTube is now gone from Extras. I had never been able to get it to work anyway (see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209134) but I was surprised to see it gone. On a whim I tried starting TV Apps (don't think I've ever tried before), several times. Each time: "TV Apps is still initializing. Please try back later. (301)" Pandora works fine and Network Setup->Advanced Setup->Connect Now works fine (result code 88-962). "Network Services->Connect now" fails with "Unable to start Network Services (<301>)" (again, see the thread reference above).
> 
> Something else I noticed is that what is shown for "My DIRECTV" looks different. Or maybe it has been different for a while and I just use the List button so much that I haven't previously noticed. Blue rectangles in a 4x2 matrix, top row titled "What's on tonight?" and bottom row titled "You Might Like". Not sure how they are coming up with the "You Might Like" suggestions, but they need some work.


Don't worry about the network service fail <301> I don't think it is used now. As long as the receiver states it is connected to the internet wait one day and try the TV apps again I think they will work.


----------



## Herzinger (Nov 28, 2007)

RussBarr said:


> If I had knew of the problem I could have connected the RAID box to a LINUX system and done a image copy to a bare drive and then used the bare drive in the 62c firmware receiver with a stand alone ESATA box. Even though the files are encrypted to a specific receiver the image copy would just copy all the data without knowing what it was and the new stand alone drive would have all the files the original RAID box had. Maybe the next person with this issue (if any) would know how to recover there files.


RussBarr:

Thank you so much for your detailed reply. I will follow the instructions. Too bad DTV is eliminating RAID boxes as an option. I was bit with a failed HD in the past.
I would have PM'd but my post count is too low. Thank you again!


----------



## mdeatherage (Jun 3, 2008)

I got 0x62C just now, and I also found the list of existing recordings empty when I first pressed the "List" button. But then I pressed it again, and everything showed up. Channel changing with resolution changes (Native on) seem to be faster too.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

My HR21 received the update last night and it required rebooting just like one of my HR20s did last week before it would display the program grid or the recorded shows.


----------



## CenturyBreak (Feb 28, 2007)

eileen22 said:


> Woke up to see that the update had arrived overnight on my HR20-700. Lots of strange things happened:
> 
> 1. When I first turned on TV and receiver, it was on channel 206, which is where it was when turned off the night before. This is unusual, as after an update the channel is usually on 200 (or maybe 201?). After several seconds, and without my pressing anything on remote, channel changed all by itself to 10 (my local NBC). This channel was recording at the time (which I had set up previously). I tried to start double play, I got the banner message saying to press down again, but when I did, I got the "flash" but no channel change and no double play.
> 2. After failing to start double play, I attempted to bring up the guide. The grid came up, with PIG, but no guide data. I waited several seconds (30+) and data never populated.
> ...


In my case, I found only one empty list/guide issue with 062C on an HR20-700, aside from the usual all-around slowness after an update. The first time I watched something from the list, after ending the recording, it went back to an empty list, with only the header for this series link. Exiting list and bringing it back up solved that problem and I haven't seen any other empty lists/guides since.

More importantly, this release solved a *HUGE* OTA HD recording bug from the previous national release: watching an OTA HD recording while it's still being recorded, or anything else HD was being recorded (partial time-shifting to skip commercials) would invariably have mini-freezes (usually 3 short ones together within a half-second or so), sometimes as often as once per minute!

It was worst after slipping through a commercial break, and worst on my local CBS affiliate, but nearly as bad on FOX. It was less of an issue on NBC and I don't think I ever saw it on ABC, but that may be more a case of scheduling... when I finally got around to watching the recordings. 

With 062C: gone! Whew... I thought it was my WD Green in an external TT dock starting to fail. Nope... DTV fixes something for a change!  Okay, I'll admit, it has happened from time to time before...

Now, if they would only give us back trick play while in PIG/PIL. Yeah, like that's gonna happen...  :nono2:


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting to see the issues posted. I got this on my HR20-700 about a week ago (or so) and it has performed better than it has in almost a year. I only came here to see if they halted the roll out because my HR23 hasnt gotten it yet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Xsabresx said:


> Interesting to see the issues posted. I got this on my HR20-700 about a week ago (or so) and it has performed better than it has in almost a year. I only came here to see if they halted the roll out because my HR23 hasn't gotten it yet.


My HR23 got it this morning at 4 am but my HR24 did not.
You should get it in the next couple of days.

I am still testing mine and waiting on all the Guide stuff to load before making an evaluation about it.
I did find that the guide and the play list were as previously stated by others to be missing. A second try on each of them brought them up.
I did a reset anyway. I always do after a software update, the same as a PC.

Edit 12/12/12: My HR24 got the new software this morning. When I pressed the list button there was no list, at first. I let it sit for about 6 seconds and it popped up. Same thing with the guide. I then reset the receiver. An earlier poster had commented about the startup so I paid attention to the restart cycle of each of the units. The HR23 took 11 minutes. I could not believe how fast the HR24 went thru this operation. It only took 4 minutes. My units both used to take 8 minutes.
I have tried all the things I normally do, jumped channels, surfed the guide, played, FF, Slow motion, etc. etc. and all appears to work as it should.
The HR24 is definitely faster at changing channels and most other things like scrolling thru the guide. I do have the 720p and 1080i checked and run Native ON.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

maybe it's just me, but has anyone else noticed the DVR's are really quiet with this release? My HR21-100 got the update a few days ago around 2:30AM and until I got up and turned it on, I thought the thing had failed. I heard the initial hard drive shutdown as it went to reboot and then didn't hear anything else. After about 30 minutes, I got tired of waiting for the reboot noise and turned on the TV to see what was going on. It was happily chugging along without any issues. I also noticed last night that it was really quiet in the bedroom compared to the normal hard drive churning and fan noise I usually hear


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I got 62c this morning on at least the 2 HR24-500s that I control. Everything seems to work fine and channel switching is consistent, even if not faster yet. Right now it is repopulating those things that get cleared out, so I'll know better tomorrow about that.

I have Native ON and all resolutions checked, so channel changing is a bit slower than it could be. 

Overall it doesn't seem to have changed much of anything, but it didn't break anything either.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

I finally received the update today. Everything is the same, nothing has changed, and I'm still missing the logos for 35 channels.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

I dont understand my HR21-700 hasnt received a software update since June i'm still stuck on 0x5d2


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I got 62c this morning on at least the 2 HR24-500s that I control. Everything seems to work fine and channel switching is consistent, even if not faster yet. Right now it is repopulating those things that get cleared out, so I'll know better tomorrow about that.
> 
> I have Native ON and all resolutions checked, so channel changing is a bit slower than it could be.
> 
> Overall it doesn't seem to have changed much of anything, but it didn't break anything either.


What a difference a day makes! 

Channel changing is now much quicker than it was and most other functions seem a bit quicker too. So far, this has been a good update.

And all the unpopulated things are now populated just fine.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

gregftlaud said:


> I dont understand my HR21-700 hasnt received a software update since June i'm still stuck on 0x5d2


It is a puzzle as to how they do the rollouts for sure.
I got it on my HR23 a couple of days ago.
The HR24 got it yesterday.
My son's H21 does not have it yet.

It will come soon.

Edit: the H21 got it this morning at 4 am.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

gregftlaud said:


> I dont understand my HR21-700 hasnt received a software update since June i'm still stuck on 0x5d2


Reset your DVR and press 02468 when you see the blue screen, it'' force it to look for the update. Worked for me.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Reset your DVR and press 02468 when you see the blue screen, it'' force it to look for the update. Worked for me.


I would suggest that you not do that, the Hx2x FW is not always in the stream so you will be wasting your time or you may download something you were not expecting to get and may be full of bugs, problems or may just wipe your DVR clean.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I would suggest that you not do that, the Hx2x FW is not always in the stream so you will be wasting your time or you may download something you were not expecting to get and may be full of bugs, problems or may just wipe your DVR clean.


Well there's no ill effects and my recorded shows are all still there...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Still waiting for this upgrade.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

One way of doing it which could be a PITA would be swapping DVR's to where the main DVR that's directly connected from the dish (at least that's how it worked for me since I have I don't have swm setup on slimline 5 dish) to which I understand they push updates faster that way but also changing locations on directv website under "my equipment" has worked for me but can be a PITA moving around especially if you also have EHD connected to each DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"acostapimps" said:


> One way of doing it which could be a PITA would be swapping DVR's to where the main DVR that's directly connected from the dish (at least that's how it worked for me since I have I don't have swm setup on slimline 5 dish) to which I understand they push updates faster that way but also changing locations on directv website under "my equipment" has worked for me but can be a PITA moving around especially if you also have EHD connected to each DVR.


Where did you hear that? Not sure what was going on, but simply changing locations in your house will/should have no effect on when you get the update. Its usually based on zip codes and account numbers in general, and maybe even access cards, assuming that each individual model has an update to be released in the first place. Nothing to do with how its connected to your dish. You likely got the update because of the restart and maybe updating the sat settings or something, forcing it to look for new software, but not because it was in a different location or connected differently. Changing designations on the web site also should have zero affect. Again, its not based n these things.

Truth is though, if you haven't gotten the update yet, there is likely a reason they have stopped pushing it out to everyone, and you might be best served waiting rather than trying to get it now.... Just a thought....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"gregftlaud" said:


> I dont understand my HR21-700 hasnt received a software update since June i'm still stuck on 0x5d2


There hasn't been a full rollout to everyone since that update as far as I know, which is why you haven't gotten it yet. Your likely on the end of the list, and they haven't made it that far yet.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

I am not sure if this is related to this software update, but I noticed tonight, the recordings set up in my series recordings are not automatically moving to a later time if available, but instead just show a "will not record" on the To Do list.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

"inkahauts" said:


> Where did you hear that? Not sure what was going on, but simply changing locations in your house will/should have no effect on when you get the update. Its usually based on zip codes and account numbers in general, and maybe even access cards, assuming that each individual model has an update to be released in the first place. Nothing to do with how its connected to your dish. You likely got the update because of the restart and maybe updating the sat settings or something, forcing it to look for new software, but not because it was in a different location or connected differently. Changing designations on the web site also should have zero affect. Again, its not based n these things.
> 
> Truth is though, if you haven't gotten the update yet, there is likely a reason they have stopped pushing it out to everyone, and you might be best served waiting rather than trying to get it now.... Just a thought....


It worked on my HR22 and HR24 connected to the same tv from the coax connection from the dish all other receivers are connected from zinwell switch, BTW I received SW on HR22 first where the main coax is coming from and then moved HR24 to same place after moving back HR22 to it's original place.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Got the update a couple of days ago (HR21-700). So far, there've been no seriouss lockup issues, yet, as with the previous release (DVR would lock up, not responding to remote commands for 30 to 90 seconds maybe a couple of times per hour).

Noticed with this release that the On Demand channels seem to have been reset - not there anymore - as if never connected to the net, so I don't know as of yet whether they've fixed those horribly-slow On Demand screens. (I don't keep a permanent net connection, but this is the first time those channels have disappeared). I'll probably try connecting when I get more caught-up with other viewing. Sure hope that's fixed...

Also, guide banners not causing freezes, either so far (Yay!) but this could also be because OD functions haven't yet been restored. We'll see.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"acostapimps" said:


> It worked on my HR22 and HR24 connected to the same tv from the coax connection from the dish all other receivers are connected from zinwell switch, BTW I received SW on HR22 first where the main coax is coming from and then moved HR24 to same place after moving back HR22 to it's original place.


Um. How exactly is your system wired? You shouldn't have any lines coming directly from a dish if you have a mult switch in the system as well. That makes no sense at all to be honest. Could be that is causing you an issue, whether you know it or not.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"Delroy E Walleye" said:


> Got the update a couple of days ago (HR21-700). So far, there've been no seriouss lockup issues, yet, as with the previous release (DVR would lock up, not responding to remote commands for 30 to 90 seconds maybe a couple of times per hour).
> 
> Noticed with this release that the On Demand channels seem to have been reset - not there anymore - as if never connected to the net, so I don't know as of yet whether they've fixed those horribly-slow On Demand screens. (I don't keep a permanent net connection, but this is the first time those channels have disappeared). I'll probably try connecting when I get more caught-up with other viewing. Sure hope that's fixed...
> 
> Also, guide banners not causing freezes, either so far (Yay!) but this could also be because OD functions haven't yet been restored. We'll see.


They sometimes completely clear out all guide data with new firmware pushes (which I think they should do every time they have new firmware) and that likely purged all your on demand channels and such.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Well there's no ill effects and my recorded shows are all still there...


Scott's point is still valid. When you force a download, you have no certainty what you are going to get, and some temp code will not let you go back to the prior version without losing all your recordings.

The point he was making is particularly important in that you were advising someone to do something that put their system at risk. It's one thing for you to do as you like, taking risks with your own equipment. It is quite another to cavalierly recommend a risky procedure to someone else, with little thought to the consequences and then follow that up with an utter dismissal when warned.

Not the advice anyone should be taking, without the appropriate caveats.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

hasan said:


> Scott's point is still valid. When you force a download, you have no certainty what you are going to get, and some temp code will not let you go back to the prior version without losing all your recordings.
> 
> The point he was making is particularly important in that you were advising someone to do something that put their system at risk. It's one thing for you to do as you like, taking risks with your own equipment. It is quite another to cavalierly recommend a risky procedure to someone else, with little thought to the consequences and then follow that up with an utter dismissal when warned.
> 
> Not the advice anyone should be taking, without the appropriate caveats.


I didn't mean any harm by it, since I was unaware it was "risky".


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmmm, thought I would see a flurry of complaints around 0x62c. I have had it since 12/4 and my button lag time (and ignores) are much worse. I can see the light flicker on the DVR, so I know it is receiving the signal. This goes in streaks where it may take 3-4 seconds, and then it plays through the presses it has buffered, and then it will react quickly to future remote button presses.

Also, my closed captioning no longer works. This is for both the 'DirecTV Subtitles' and 'Closed Captioning'. 

This is on an HR20/100.

Since no one else seems to have these issues, I guess I'll RBR.

Pauley


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

Pauley said:


> Hmmm, thought I would see a flurry of complaints around 0x62c. I have had it since 12/4 and my button lag time (and ignores) are much worse. I can see the light flicker on the DVR, so I know it is receiving the signal. This goes in streaks where it may take 3-4 seconds, and then it plays through the presses it has buffered, and then it will react quickly to future remote button presses.
> 
> Also, my closed captioning no longer works. This is for both the 'DirecTV Subtitles' and 'Closed Captioning'.
> 
> ...


My experience has been the opposite. IMO, this release, so far, has been the best release ever. I have 9 HR20s which took the update on 11/28. Also have a H23 which took 0x462c on 12/5 which is dedicated to music channels. Dish and M/S: AU9, Zinwell WB68 and WB616.

Some of the important differences for me:
1. No more spontaneous restarts or manual restarts needed because unit will not respond to IR commands.
2. DirecTV subtitles now work consistently instead of becoming unintelligible after a while, requiring a channel change to fix. However, in the few days right after 0x62c, 3 HR20s just stopped producing any subtitles (CC) requiring a restart (has not occurred since).
3. Remote response time is generally quicker, especially menu navigation and channel changing with native resolution on.

Nothing negative to report so far. Now if they would just leave it alone for a while.


----------



## Narnboy1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Firmware UPdate - 02468

If there is not a software update for your specific model number, it will keep searching the streams. Then time out, Reboot and reacquire Satellite Info by itself. - Time Waster...

If the stream is available, it will download and compare the firmware to what it has. If newer, old firmware is overwritten. If the same, the firmware is ignored then receiver reboots.

Technicians are advised to use 0,2,4,6,8 during the "Hello, Welcome to DirecTV" screen when received from the warehouse and installed at customers house. This is because most have not 'Seen the of Satellite (Day)' since released from DirecTV. DirecTV doesn't want to interrupt customers viewing experience within the first couple of hours.

DirecTV sets a priority on the streams if the IRDs firmware is to old. This usually starts the downloads in the first twenty to thirty minutes.

Up-to-Date Firmware tracker: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php

Otherwise, DirecTV tells the IRDs to download at 0' Dark Thirty when nobody is usually watching TV. This is done on a regional, and customer/hsp customer specific basis. (HSP Customers sometimes get a pre-release, so that technicians can "Study" the nuances.)

ALL Should Not Affect already recorded RECORDINGs --- Edited
(unless DirecTV missed this bug or the HDD became Defective)


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Pauley said:


> Hmmm, thought I would see a flurry of complaints around 0x62c. I have had it since 12/4 and my button lag time (and ignores) are much worse. I can see the light flicker on the DVR, so I know it is receiving the signal. This goes in streaks where it may take 3-4 seconds, and then it plays through the presses it has buffered, and then it will react quickly to future remote button presses.
> 
> Also, my closed captioning no longer works. This is for both the 'DirecTV Subtitles' and 'Closed Captioning'.
> 
> ...


Been planning to post but have been really busy lately, like everyone else hasn't. 
Got the 62c update about a week ago on my HR21-100 box and the channel change is much much slower than before. 
Didn't realize at first that box had updated and I thought it had locked up when I first changed the channel. No other problems noted at this time.

J C


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

"inkahauts" said:


> Um. How exactly is your system wired? You shouldn't have any lines coming directly from a dish if you have a mult switch in the system as well. That makes no sense at all to be honest. Could be that is causing you an issue, whether you know it or not.


It's actually connected from dish to multiswitch sorry my mistake, but that particular room is where the main coax line used to be connected to and moved HR24 that was in the living room to that room and received the update the next day, then I switched another DVR HR22 to the same room and that next day receive update as well, so basically receive updates on both DVR's in 2 days


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"acostapimps" said:


> It's actually connected from dish to multiswitch sorry my mistake, but that particular room is where the main coax line used to be connected to and moved HR24 that was in the living room to that room and received the update the next day, then I switched another DVR HR22 to the same room and that next day receive update as well, so basically receive updates on both DVR's in 2 days


Multi switches don't know one line from another. There is some other reason for th e updates taking place when they did.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> It's actually connected from dish to multiswitch sorry my mistake, but that particular room is where the main coax line used to be connected to and moved HR24 that was in the living room to that room and received the update the next day, then I switched another DVR HR22 to the same room and that next day receive update as well, so basically receive updates on both DVR's in 2 days


That is most likely a coincidince.
I have 3 receivers. It took 3 nights for them to all update.
The HR23 was first, then the HR24 and last was the H21. They are all hooked up using the SWM SL3 system.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jimmie57" said:


> That is most likely a coincidince.
> I have 3 receivers. It took 3 nights for them to all update.
> The HR23 was first, then the HR24 and last was the H21. They are all hooked up using the SWM SL3 system.


Yep, they do sometimes push different models on different days too. Lots of reason that could happen, but switching which line its plugged into isn't one of them.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Anyone know how far along the rollout is for 6c2?


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> Anyone know how far along the rollout is for 6c2?


My HR 23 got yesterday in Central FL


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

My HR21 just got this yesterday, I noticed when the bright blue ring came back on on my bedroom DVR. As always, I go back to shut the d***ned thing off, and it would seem that the usual front panel trick to dim and shut it off feature is now gone?

It has also made this doggy DVR even doggier in general performance and responsiveness.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JeffBowser said:


> My HR21 just got this yesterday, I noticed when the bright blue ring came back on on my bedroom DVR. As always, I go back to shut the d***ned thing off, and it would seem that the usual front panel trick to dim and shut it off feature is now gone?
> 
> It has also made this doggy DVR even doggier in general performance and responsiveness.


It took 2 full days after my restart for the HR23 receiver to finish all it's downloads and speed up from there.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Got its update at 3AM, did not get used again for 18 hours. I would have expected better than 20 seconds to guide when I turned it on at the 18 hour mark. I expected my blue lights to go off as they always have from the front panel, and I would have expected a channel change to take less than the time it took my wife to brush her teeth. There is no excuse for these things.



jimmie57 said:


> It took 2 full days after my restart for the HR23 receiver to finish all it's downloads and speed up from there.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JeffBowser said:


> Got its update at 3AM, did not get used again for 18 hours. I would have expected better than 20 seconds to guide when I turned it on at the 18 hour mark. I expected my blue lights to go off as they always have from the front panel, and I would have expected a channel change to take less than the time it took my wife to brush her teeth. There is no excuse for these things.


Wow, that is a long time. Sorry that you are having that kind of problem.
My guide pops up in 3 seconds now.
Changing channels is variable. If I select a channel from the guide it takes it 7 to 8 seconds.
If I then use the PREV button it will switch between the two channels in 3 to 5 seconds.

Have you cleared the NVRAM since the new install of the new software ? If not, I would do that.
I did it to mine and it seemed to help. I did not actually time it before and after clearing it.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR24 got it in upstate NY this morning (not sure about my HR21).


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

JeffBowser said:


> As always, I go back to shut the d***ned thing off, and it would seem that the usual front panel trick to dim and shut it off feature is now gone?


All four of my receivers have now upgraded and turning the blue ring off works just fine...as long as you are not on an interactive channel.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I got it to shut off finally, today. Apparently it doesn't like to do it the first time you turn it on after an update. I also noticed this afternoon that my HR23 also got the update at the same time, but I hadn't even noticed (we leave the rings on on that one). It *seems* a little snappier, but this is a recently replaced DVR with next to nothing going on it yet.



Jon J said:


> All four of my receivers have now upgraded and turning the blue ring off works just fine...as long as you are not on an interactive channel.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

I got the update this on at least one of my HR24s. I haven't checked any of my other DVRs yet. On the box I checked the update wiped out a couple of my recordings. 

The message in history says "This episode was deleted because of a problem retaining the program (2004)"

Fortunately the shows were recorded on another DVR and they are still there. I always record everything on at least two DVRs to have backup for such issues.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like, by the time I get this release, they'll be on the next one ...


----------



## brucefan42 (Dec 21, 2012)

Has anyone had blue screen problems with the 0x62c update? My H24/500 worked perfectly yesterday 12/19/2012 and I got an update to 0x62c at 4:21am this morning. Now my HDMI handshake fails and I have a blue screen. I am currently watching TV in standard definition (only thing that works).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

brucefan42 said:


> Has anyone had blue screen problems with the 0x62c update? My H24/500 worked perfectly yesterday 12/19/2012 and I got an update to 0x62c at 4:21am this morning. Now my HDMI handshake fails and I have a blue screen. I am currently watching TV in standard definition (only thing that works).


See if this helps the problem.

Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Pauley said:


> Hmmm, thought I would see a flurry of complaints around 0x62c. I have had it since 12/4 and my button lag time (and ignores) are much worse. I can see the light flicker on the DVR, so I know it is receiving the signal. This goes in streaks where it may take 3-4 seconds, and then it plays through the presses it has buffered, and then it will react quickly to future remote button presses.
> 
> Also, my closed captioning no longer works. This is for both the 'DirecTV Subtitles' and 'Closed Captioning'.
> 
> ...


Just a quick update. The RBR resolved the issues noted above. 'Interesting' to see someone else also had their subtitles disappear, but it seems fixable.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My Hr21 got the update on12/18. I wouldn't have known this except I went to turn it on today ( it's a secondary receiver, not one we use often ) and it appeared dead. No response to the remote or front panel buttons. I could hear some type of disk/fan activity but nothing appeared on the tv. I did an rbr and when it finally came up it showed a message indicating 20 disk errors, I had never seen that message before. Gradually it appeared to be doing a self repair and restarted. After everything came up I checked all the settings and saw the new software listed. Everything appears to be working but I don't have much confidence in this device. Fortunately it's one that we mainly use as an additional recorder for its tuners, we rarely watch tv on it.


----------



## peters4n6 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just came home from week-long vacation and my HR21 is stuck on the receiver self-check with the disk scan. three times in a row now with 21 errors and then 21 corrected. There is virtually no response to the remote (button press to change channel and about 20-30 second delay ). I've been snooping around the forums here and it seems like this might be _a firmware update issue?_. Tried unplug, RBR, and several menu resets. FWIW, I have an esata attached HD (working fine for years)

Advice?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peters4n6 said:


> Just came home from week-long vacation and my HR21 is stuck on the receiver self-check with the disk scan. three times in a row now with 21 errors and then 21 corrected. There is virtually no response to the remote (button press to change channel and about 20-30 second delay ). I've been snooping around the forums here and it seems like this might be _a firmware update issue?_. Tried unplug, RBR, and several menu resets. FWIW, I have an esata attached HD (working fine for years)
> 
> Advice?


There have been others that reported a startup problem with the eSATA drive attached. Try removing the drive and see if it will start up.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Fast forward and reverse have gone bonkers on both of my HR24's. It appears to have a 5th speed forward and reverse which I would call super fast. It is consistent: push forward arrow until it reaches 4; push one more time; and it goes into super fast. I guess this is an undocumented feature. I just wasn't expecting it. 

MRV - viewing video on receiver 2 from receiver 1: fast forward receiver 2, and the video will stop for 30 seconds and then go into super fast forward or reverse depending on whether fast forward or reverse button was pushed.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have noticed that when watching both, live TV and playing back something I recorded earlier, when any of my HR22s start to record something, the progress bar appears on the screen. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ugh! The resume from playback feature is gone. Having the NFL Sunday Ticket, I have my Sunday football viewing down to an art. I'll record two games on one receiver (sometimes additional games on another receiver) and watch live a game on another receiver that's adjacent to the one recording. (Whole Home DVR service active, BTW.)

I'll watch a recorded game, then go to the other recording to watch that one for a bit, but when I jump back to the other recording, it no longer resumes from where I left it. It always goes back to the beginning, but not the EXACT beginning. Strangely and inexplicably, it goes back to about 8 minutes into the recording and not the very beginning. This occurs on ALL recorded games, and it happens whether I stopped the game, choose and press play on the other game; whether I press exit, go back to playlist, hit play on another game; or whether I simply go directly from watching a recorded game to the other recording.

In all scenarios, it used to be that no matter how one jumped from one recording to another, you'd always come back the exact spot as before. Now, that functionality is gone altogether. In every recording I watch, I have to start from the beginning and FF to the point I HOPE I remember I left. 

Can anyone check and see if they're experiencing the same problem? I'm getting it on my HR20-700s, HR22-100, and HR24-500s, all of which have 0x062c.

What makes this more annoying is that my UVerse fan boy brother (who left DirecTV for UVerse and has never regretted it) is here watching with me, and every time I run into this problem, he laughs, "Ha! That doesn't happen on UVerse. We never have that problem. No wonder why people are leaving DirecTV to go to UVerse." (His exact words, believe it or not.)


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I just tried it on my HR22 and it worked fine. I use previous to switch back and forth and it went to the exact spot I left off on each recording. Although I was using MRV and the recordings of the 2 NFL games were actually on my HR34. So I don't know if that would make a difference.

Just tried it with 2 recordings that were made on my HR22 this morning and it resumes in the exact spot I left off. Again, I used previous to swap back and forth. And I did verify that I'm on 0x062c.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The recordings are on my HR20-700 & HR24-500, and when I watch the recordings off either box, I always get the resumption point at 8 minutes in to the recordings. 

I've tried it via the previous button on the remote. I've tried it by pressing stop then pressing play on the other recordings, and by pressing exit then list then play. In all scenarios, the recordings do not resume from last point. They all start over from the 8-minute mark. 

I noticed this happens on all general recordings. I'll watch something then press stop (or exit, it doesn't matter), and when I press either "previous" or "play," it doesn't resume; it starts over. This is really a pain in the ass! It almost makes watching recorded shows impossible.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> The recordings are on my HR20-700 & HR24-500, and when I watch the recordings off either box, I always get the resumption point at 8 minutes in to the recordings.
> 
> I've tried it via the previous button on the remote. I've tried it by pressing stop then pressing play on the other recordings, and by pressing exit then list then play. In all scenarios, the recordings do not resume from last point. They all start over from the 8-minute mark.
> 
> I noticed this happens on all general recordings. I'll watch something then press stop (or exit, it doesn't matter), and when I press either "previous" or "play," it doesn't resume; it starts over. This is really a pain in the ass! It almost makes watching recorded shows impossible.


Its strange that mine works fine and you are having that issue. You may want to try a reset on all your DVR's?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Tried that. Didn't help.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that that since the last update the ‘autocorrect’ when coming out of FastForward over MRV is even worse than it used to be? The longer you FFWD the further the autocorrect puts you back.

It has always been this way over MRV but the last update seems to have made it even worse. I usually use FFWD to get through commercials but the auto-jump back when you hit play can jump back 30 or 40 seconds or even longer….


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I complained earlier that this version caused the 30 second skip forward to sometimes go to the end of the recording or current on a live broadcast. I noticed that I am getting a lot of double and tripple button presses detected on this version when I only hit a button once.

I think the multiple button detection problem is probably causing the skip to end or skip to beginning when using trick play.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

My HR20-700 has been having a problem lately. I've been running 62C since 12/4.

After watching something in the playlist, I'll press Stop to get back to the playlist. I've been getting back to a playlist with only one item listed. The screen header shows the "correct" item in the list, even though the list isn't visible. Pressing the Up or Down arrow will move you through the list and the header will change with it.

I did a menu reset yesterday to see if it would help but I had the problem today again.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

bpratt said:


> I complained earlier that this version caused the 30 second skip forward to sometimes go to the end of the recording or current on a live broadcast. I noticed that I am getting a lot of double and tripple button presses detected on this version when I only hit a button once.
> 
> I think the multiple button detection problem is probably causing the skip to end or skip to beginning when using trick play.


Yes! I have seen this A LOT. AND it is really irritating. They definitely need to fix this!


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

HR23/700 with 62c: I am recording something and I hit STOP. The dialog box that is supposed to say, something like, KEEP RECORDING - CHANGE RECORDING OPTIONS - STOP RECORDING does not appear. Nothing appears. If I furiously hit the RECORD button about 30 times a dialog box appears, but it is not the one I just cited. It is the old fashioned dialog box that says, something like, KEEP RECORDING - CHANGE RECORDING OPTIONS - KEEP THE ENTIRE SERIES - STOP THE ENTIRE SERIES. Not sure about the last two. Anyway, if I select the last one, the recording stops and then I properly get the box that says DELETE/KEEP it.


----------



## jimstick (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow! Looks like I am the only one with channel changing problems. Since this update, changing the channel is EXTREMELY slow, we're talking sometimes 10-15 seconds, especially when going to a local OTA channel. 2 HR20-700's with native off. Have rbr'd several times.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jimstick said:


> Wow! Looks like I am the only one with channel changing problems. Since this update, changing the channel is EXTREMELY slow, we're talking sometimes 10-15 seconds, especially when going to a local OTA channel. 2 HR20-700's with native off. Have rbr'd several times.


My HR21-100 is painfully slow changing channels.
When I punch in a channel it goes to a black screen then after along time at that the channel banner finally appears then after another pause the new channel pops up.
Annoying......

J C


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jcwest" said:


> My HR21-100 is painfully slow changing channels.
> When I punch in a channel it goes to a black screen then after along time at that the channel banner finally appears then after another pause the new channel pops up.
> Annoying......
> 
> J C


First thing to ask, do you have native on?


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

HR20-100 stock. I have two problems that I never had before; one makes the DVR really unuseable. I have rebooted several times.

1. I now have many recentrecordings that say they have recorded the full program, but when I push Play, the play bar shows a full bar of orange but then it jumps to end and shows me the Delete/Don't Delete option that you get at the end of the viewing a recording. So I can't watch any of these recordings.

2. A little harder to describe: Wake up in the morning. The DVR is recording a channel and the DVR is "tuned" to another channel that I was watching when I turned it off the night before. The problem is that the channel I was watching is black and no sound. If I tune to another channel I get the same thing: no picture and no sound. I then tune to a OTA channel and I get picture and sound. Tune back to a DTV channel and still nothing. If I tune to the recording channel I get picture and sound. I can fix this by going to Settings > Sat & Antenna > View Signal Strength -- get warning about this will stop my recording > Yes, Interrupt. As soon as I do that the PIG, which was black, now starts showing the channel. It's pretty clear to me that the UI layer thinks everything is OK, but the lower-layers hijacked a tuner overnight. This only happens early in the morning. 

I know I have an old DVR, but so far it has served me well. Now I really dislike this box. I'm going to talk my friends who use other companies. 

Should I try to get DTV to replace my DVR (I know I'll have to sign up for two-year contract, but I don't want to pay for a new DVR)?


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> First thing to ask, do you have native on?


No.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"jcwest" said:


> No.


Tune to channel 1 for a couple minutes, and then see if anything speeds up.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mdyonke said:


> HR20-100 stock. I have two problems that I never had before; one makes the DVR really unuseable. I have rebooted several times.
> 
> 1. I now have many recentrecordings that say they have recorded the full program, but when I push Play, the play bar shows a full bar of orange but then it jumps to end and shows me the Delete/Don't Delete option that you get at the end of the viewing a recording. So I can't watch any of these recordings.
> 
> ...


See above.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Both my HR23 and HR24 occasionally switch into the screensaver mode when they are on the same channel for a long time. Why? When I try to take my HR23 out of the screensaver mode by switching to a new channel, the screen goes black and stays black for a long time, like 30 seconds. Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If it's not paused, it should not be coming up, it's a bug. The only thing that should happen is if no buttons are pressed for four hours, it starts to go into power save mode if that is turned on.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Both my HR23 and HR24 occasionally switch into the screensaver mode when they are on the same channel for a long time. Why? When I try to take my HR23 out of the screensaver mode by switching to a new channel, the screen goes black and stays black for a long time, like 30 seconds. Thanks.


Saw this bug for the first time last night...we were watching the Golden Globes and at around 10:30 PM the screensaver came up on our HR24-500. It cleared by pressing "play" (even though we were watching live).


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Both my HR23 and HR24 occasionally switch into the screensaver mode when they are on the same channel for a long time. Why? When I try to take my HR23 out of the screensaver mode by switching to a new channel, the screen goes black and stays black for a long time, like 30 seconds. Thanks.


I don't know why it is doing that but any button press on the remote is supposed to bring it out of the Screen Saver.
Have you tried pressing the Pause or the Exit button to see if they will make it go away ?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All of my receivers do this--the HR20s, HR22s, and HR24s. Every time I turn on my home theater system, the screen shows the screensaver floating around. I have to push a button on my Harmony remote to get rid of the thing. Strangely, this never happens when I stay on the same channel and watch something live. It has only been occurring when I turn on the entire system for the day. (Note: I do not have my DVRs turn off; their power remains on.)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"mdyonke" said:


> HR20-100 stock. I have two problems that I never had before; one makes the DVR really unuseable. I have rebooted several times.
> 
> 1. I now have many recentrecordings that say they have recorded the full program, but when I push Play, the play bar shows a full bar of orange but then it jumps to end and shows me the Delete/Don't Delete option that you get at the end of the viewing a recording. So I can't watch any of these recordings.
> 
> ...


If the receiver is defective, a replacement should not trigger a new contract. So yeah, if its not working right, call and get a new one. They may run you through some diag steps or even send a installer to check first before replacing though.


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

Separate problems with both R22-100 units tonight.
DVR 1- Dumped buffer at 6PM CST.
DVR 2- Unresponsive to both remote and front panel input. Had to RBR.
0x062c had been doing well (other than the usual stuff that has been discussed on this forum many times) here.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't know why it is doing that but any button press on the remote is supposed to bring it out of the Screen Saver.
> Have you tried pressing the Pause or the Exit button to see if they will make it go away ?


The screen saver always goes away when I press PLAY. I was just worried that my units were failing, especially since I put new hard drives in both of them. The data was transferred from my old hard drives.


----------



## mdyonke (Mar 14, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> If the receiver is defective, a replacement should not trigger a new contract. So yeah, if its not working right, call and get a new one. They may run you through some diag steps or even send a installer to check first before replacing though.





mdyonke said:


> HR20-100 stock. I have two problems that I never had before; one makes the DVR really unuseable. I have rebooted several times.
> 
> 1. I now have many recentrecordings that say they have recorded the full program, but when I push Play, the play bar shows a full bar of orange but then it jumps to end and shows me the Delete/Don't Delete option that you get at the end of the viewing a recording. So I can't watch any of these recordings.
> 
> ...


I fixed this by pulling the AC plug, waiting a while, and plugging it back in again. Next morning everthing was working as normal. I had done serveral RBR with no effect. Clearly, pull-the-plug is sometimes more effective than RBRing.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

HR24-100, HR22-100 and HR21-100

I had this issue with the last NR and it happened again yesterday.

When the new HD channels went live, the SD versions were removed from my custom guide. However, the new HD versions weren't added. So I basically lost 3 channels in my custom guide.

If I tried to tune to those numbers directly from the remote, they would come up. However, when I hit Info and went over to the favorites tab to add them back, they showed they were already in the Custom 1 list. To get them added, I had to go the long way through Menu and then to favorites and then to edit favorites. From there, I was able to add the three channels back to the custom list.

I'm sure this is because I had the option to "hide SD duplicates" selected.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Getteau;3168609 said:


> HR24-100, HR22-100 and HR21-100
> 
> I had this issue with the last NR and it happened again yesterday.
> 
> ...


As you suspect hide sd duplicates was the cause. It would be faster to simply type the channel number in so it tuned to that channel, then in the info bar go to favorites and move down to ad this channel the favorites list and click and your done. No need to get into menus.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Recordings made with AM21N can be played on other receivers but after a minute or two, the picture starts to stutter. Receivers are interconnected via Ethernet (cat6, gig switches and router). I have 4 HR24s and 2 HR21s...


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> As you suspect hide sd duplicates was the cause. It would be faster to simply type the channel number in so it tuned to that channel, then in the info bar go to favorites and move down to ad this channel the favorites list and click and your done. No need to get into menus.


I tried the direct tune/info bar approach and it didn't seem to work. When I went to the info bar after direct tuning, it showed the channel was already part of the custom list (it just wouldn't show up in the guide). I'm guessing the DVR went to the SD version when I direct tuned the channel because it was already in the favorites list. Like I mentioned in the report above, unless I went the menu approach, there was no way to add the HD version because the info bar approach already thought the channel was in the list. Next time I'll try to direct tune, remove the channel from the custom list, change the channel, direct tune again and see if I can add it back.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

So with the new HD additions today, I had to go around and do this again. Instead of going the menu approach, I direct tuned the channel and and did the info bar approach. Even though it says it's already in my Custom 1 favorite, I was able to go down to add to Custom 1 and put it in the list.

Since it shows up as already in custom 1, it still seems like a bug to me.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Since about when 0x062c came down, my HR24 oftentimes reacts to a single press of a particular function button of the remote by doing what I want it to do twice. For example, I am scrolling through a list of saved videos and I hit the down button and the highlight jumps down two items instead of just one. Or I hit the scroll down button and the page jumps two pages instead of just one. My remote doesn't feel sticky. I've noticed the same problem somewhat more occasionally on my HR23. My HR34 doesn't have this problem. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Since about when 0x062c came down, my HR24 oftentimes reacts to a single press of a particular function button of the remote by doing what I want it to do twice. For example, I am scrolling through a list of saved videos and I hit the down button and the highlight jumps down two items instead of just one. Or I hit the scroll down button and the page jumps two pages instead of just one. My remote doesn't feel sticky. I've noticed the same problem somewhat more occasionally on my HR23. My HR34 doesn't have this problem. Any ideas? Thanks!


I have the same issue and its happened in some other releases as well. I use a Harmony remote with an HR22. The only thing that works for me is to point the remote at a wall next to me and have the IR signal reflect off the wall. Then it doesn't double up.


----------

